
Introduction to Convolutional Neural Nets - sdebrule
https://github.com/hoaphumanoid/sciblog_support/blob/master/A_Gentle_Introduction_to_CNN/Intro_CNN.ipynb
======
brhsiao
For anyone looking for a broad intro to neural networks, I read a bunch of
stuff when I was getting started and these two were the most outstanding:

[http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com/](http://neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com/)

[http://cs231n.stanford.edu/](http://cs231n.stanford.edu/)

~~~
caycep
nice...the 1st link is the draft for the Bengio group's book?

~~~
brhsiao
I think you're thinking of
[http://www.deeplearningbook.org/](http://www.deeplearningbook.org/). The
chapters I read from that were very good, but I didn't finish the book so
hesitated to recommend it.

------
vinay427
> Lenet architecture was published by Jean LeCun et al. in 1998.

I believe the intended name was Yann LeCun, not Jean Lecun. The paper it
linked to:
[http://yann.lecun.com/exdb/publis/pdf/lecun-98.pdf](http://yann.lecun.com/exdb/publis/pdf/lecun-98.pdf)

------
nojvek
Not related to convolutions but I love how clear Jupyter structure is. I just
wished spreadsheets and word files had such simple cell based structure.

